# Supplement Stores In London



## rodrigo.m.b (Apr 2, 2009)

I would like to know some good supplements stores in London. Im from Brazil and have no information about this. Can you help me???

Im going there next month and wanna buy some supplements, so i have seen some online stores but have not found any store in London.

I wonder if you could give some tips. Of good online stores too, if you think is a better way to shop.

Many Thankss.


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

would definitely reccomend online but if you need to pick something up ASAP and are based in central London go to GNC there is one in Bond St station and another in the Plaza on Oxford St. Online the likes of Elite Supplements, Discount Supplements etc are good.


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

go on new image supps or myprotein


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

It might be easier to buy online (we would say that) but if you want a shop try the workout world in central london, under the bridge by a tube station whose name someone else will have to recall.


----------



## rodrigo.m.b (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you all for answering!! And how about the online retailers, what are the most trusty ones?


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

If they sponsor forums such as this you can be sure they are reliable.


----------

